# hogging (computing)



## Lulux

Tengo el enunciado "the hogging or startup system...", si alguien puede ayudarme a traducir, gracias


----------



## andym

Hi Lulux

Your phrase doesn't make sense. In the context of computers you might talk about an application hogging the processor - ie it is processor-intensive and prevents other applications from running. Does that help?


----------



## Lulux

Dear Andym, thanks for your answer, I can understand your definition as "hugging=full capacity, complete capacity" is not it?. I am taking about a system in a nuclear power plant; my complete sentence is:

"the main condenser evacuation system consist of two subsystems: (1) the hogging or startup system....and (2) the system which ...."

regards


----------



## Maeron

You have mentioned both "h*u*gging" and "h*o*gging" more than once. Which one is it? It might make a difference.


----------



## andym

It makes a big difference!

lulux - the best thing might be to give a description (in Spanish or English) of what the 'hogging' system is doing and then maybe someone can suggest a term. I've never heard of this term but then I don't work in a nuclear power station!


----------



## Lulux

*Sorry, it is hogging, thanks*


----------



## freddym

Hola,
I found this definition in a McGraw Hill Science and Technology Dictionary:

*hogging* (′häg·iŋ) 
(_engineering_) Mechanical chipping of wood waste for fuel. 
(_naval architecture_) Sagging of the bow and stern of a ship with respect to the amidships section. 

I still do not see the conection with a computer system. I agree with Andy, please provide a description of what this hogging sub-system does.

Regards,
Freddy


----------



## Lulux

Hola Freddym and andym and maeron, thanks because your answers. I have only this information about the sub-systems:

"The main condenser evacuation system (MECS) generally consists of two subsystems:
(1) the 'hogging' or startup system which initially establishes main condenser vacuum and
(2) the system which maintains condenser vacuum once it has been established."

The whole document is related to nuclear power plants. 

Regards


----------



## rholt

Sounds like the "hogging" system is a *big* vacuum pump for establishing the initial vacuum condition, 
and the maintenance system, #2, is probably a smaller one that maintains the vacuum. 

Just guessing, but the name probably derives from the hugh vac pump sounding like a big hog. But then, that's just my opinion.


----------



## Lulux

rholt said:


> Sounds like the "hogging" system is a *big* vacuum pump for estaqblishing the initial vacuum condition ant the maintenance system, #2, is the one that maintains the vacuum.
> 
> Just guessing, but the name probably derives from the hugh vac pump sounding like a big hog. But then, that's just my opinion.


.


I think it is the better definition for me, it is close with the context. Thank you RHOLT. Mis mejores saludos


----------

